

The Problem With 1,000 True Fans - bootload
http://scalzi.com/whatever/?p=484

======
TrevorJ
I would argue that as far as music goes, a fan that will spend 100 dollars a
year on you is more of an Uber fan. The sort of fan who shoes up way out there
on the front of your bell curve. Basically, I don't think you get "True Fans"
like that without collecting lots of other fans to fill out that nice lookin'
curve. Maybe the truth of the matter is that lots of "popular" artist ARE
supported by a few thousand "True Fans" (Or lets just say, by a relative few
fans who outspend the vast majority)

